# Missy's Foaling Thread - HE'S HERE!!!!



## MissysMum (Feb 20, 2014)

With only a month or so to go until Mini Missy arrives, I decided it's time I started this thread.

For those who don't know her story; I bought Missy in August '13, as an untouched and nervous pony. I was informed shortly after, that she had been covered on April 20th 2013 although was running with the stallion 24/7. We haven't had the vet check her for pregnancy although she has had her jabs and a check up!

I didn't believe she was in foal until a few months ago when we started getting movement and a big belly so here we are now. I do think she is in foal and the kicking, belly shape/size and behavioral changes also suggest this. She is my first pony and this will be my first foal so open to any advice!!

Now for the photo's:

December '13 -







January '14 -






February '14 -
















A teat picture:






Thank you for reading


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi Missy'sMum. Welcome to the Nutty Nursery!!! Missy is so beautiful and she definitely looks pregnant to me. We have so many wonderful Nannies who have great experience and who can help you get through the entire foaling process.


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 20, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> Hi Missy'sMum. Welcome to the Nutty Nursery!!! Missy is so beautiful and she definitely looks pregnant to me. We have so many wonderful Nannies who have great experience and who can help you get through the entire foaling process.


Hello!

Thank you for saying Missy is beautiful!





I'm glad i've found somewhere to keep up to date with her pregnancy without feeling stressed. I can't wait until baby arrives!!


----------



## FirstTimeMiniMom (Feb 20, 2014)

Shes a pretty one. Cant wait to see the foal!


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 20, 2014)

FirstTimeMiniMom said:


> Shes a pretty one. Cant wait to see the foal!


Me neither! Hope it's spotted (her last was a blanket spot) but thinking it could be a piebald!


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 20, 2014)

What a pretty gal she looks homozygous for tobiano gene if so you get pinto foal


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 20, 2014)

Shes a beauty , cant wait to see the foal. You have come to the right place, the aunties on here are wonderful !!!! They will help you with any questions you may have regarding Missy.

The aunties will want to see lots of photos of her , so keep them coming. Wishing you all the best





Cheers Ryan


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello MissysMum, glad to have you and Missy join us here! You say that Missy has had a foal before - just the one or do you know if there were more? Oh and how old is she?

She's a very pretty girl and certainly progressing well with her pregnancy. Keep good eye on her udder development as that may give you a clue as to when she will foal and keep the pictures coming so that we can watch her progress with you.

How are you coping with our lovely British winter weather - staying safe and dry I hope!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 20, 2014)

Such a pretty girl

welcome...you will love all the help and support here


----------



##  (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh she's very pretty and definitely pregnant! Just look at the wonderful baby belly!!!

We love the pictures! Can you take a picture of her from the back looking down her sides at her level? That will help us to see how baby is riding in there, and help us watch her progress. The side shots are a good indicator, and taken down on her level straight across to that beautiful baby belly will be a help as we watch baby drop into position and move slightly "forward of center".

We're here for you and very excited that you cam to share this wonderful experience with us. Welcome to our "Nutty Nursery" -- and we're here to answer any questions you may have, no matter what they are. Don't be afraid to ask anything -- nothing is off limits, and no question should be left unasked. We're here to help you every way we can!


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you everyone! In response to the question of previous foals, Missy has had two before. One aged only 2 years and a second a year after. She is 5 now and this will definitely be her last!

Nothing new to report on today really, still irritable. Gave her a few hours outside and was greeted by a mucky and wet pony! I can get more photo's for you later on.

Absolutely sick of this British weather, so bloody cold and wet. Doesn't make being at the yard very fun!!

Her udders haven't changed at all so I don't think baby will be here for a while yet!

Thanks again for all the support and good wishes!!





A couple of photo's:


----------



##  (Feb 21, 2014)

She looks good!


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 22, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> She looks good!


Thanks hun! Walked 4 miles with her today! She was a star





22/02/2014 -


----------



##  (Feb 22, 2014)

Fabulous!


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 23, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Fabulous!


I have no idea about foaling or in foal mares - I'm assuming this is the start of her bagging up?


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 23, 2014)

I'd say she's still in the very early stages and you have a while to go. I'm one of the newer nannies so I'll see if the others agree or disagree. Love that you two got out and had a long walk!


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 23, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> I'd say she's still in the very early stages and you have a while to go. I'm one of the newer nannies so I'll see if the others agree or disagree. Love that you two got out and had a long walk!


Thank you!

I'm a complete novice to this so i'm just picking it up as I go along. Thanks to all the super nannies/aunties. I really appreciate your help!!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 23, 2014)

It certainly looks as though that udder might be moving, but at this stage it is not too easy to tell when they have had foals before. I would suggest you 'ignore' it/dont peek for, say 4 or 5 days, then have a look and a gentle feel (if she will let you) to see if there is any change. Doing daily checks at this stage can make your brain imagine things that are not actually correct - sort of wishful thinking and we have all done it! Also take some more pics for us in 5 days then we can also look for any changes.

Glad you both enjoyed that walk - a wonderful way to encourage bonding and trust between you.


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 23, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> It certainly looks as though that udder might be moving, but at this stage it is not too easy to tell when they have had foals before. I would suggest you 'ignore' it/dont peek for, say 4 or 5 days, then have a look and a gentle feel (if she will let you) to see if there is any change. Doing daily checks at this stage can make your brain imagine things that are not actually correct - sort of wishful thinking and we have all done it! Also take some more pics for us in 5 days then we can also look for any changes.
> 
> Glad you both enjoyed that walk - a wonderful way to encourage bonding and trust between you.


Great suggestion!

I will next look/feel/photo on Friday but will get some belly pictures when I remember!

The walk was great fun. Today she refused to leave her stable and has being moody all day!!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 24, 2014)

Well if your Sunday weather was anything like ours, I dont blame her. LOL!!


----------



##  (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes, the pictures were a fabulous start for us to see and use for a baseline. She's a pretty girl, and this will be fun to watch.


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 24, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Yes, the pictures were a fabulous start for us to see and use for a baseline. She's a pretty girl, and this will be fun to watch.


Brilliant! Thank you!!


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 25, 2014)

We have ballooned!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 25, 2014)

I see a beautiful mare but I have to tell you I'm envious of your grass!!! She's looking fabulous and so pretty.


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 25, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> I see a beautiful mare but I have to tell you I'm envious of your grass!!! She's looking fabulous and so pretty.


Thank you! The only grass for miles I must admit!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 25, 2014)

Shes looking great, cant wait to see what colour her little one will be


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 25, 2014)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Shes looking great, cant wait to see what colour her little one will be


Would love a little spotted foal but can't see that happening - Predicting a piebald!!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 25, 2014)

She's lookig good, progressing nicely. Now the next thing to think about is worming. I dont know when you last wormed her, but we usually worm brood mares approx 4 weeks before they are due, so you need to do her now using an Ivermectin based wormer. Keep the rest of the wormer handy as you will also need (or it is a good idea) to worm her again within 12 hours of the foal being born. Dont give Equest wormer to minis, not good, but Equimax, Maximec or one of those would be suitable. Your local feed store should have a choice of Ivermectin wormers available so no need to go to your vet.


----------



##  (Feb 25, 2014)

WOW! She's looking fabulous. See if you can get another picture standing at her back side and looking down her sides. I'm interested to see how that little one is "riding".

And now is the time to worm, for sure. Fantastic!


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 26, 2014)

Good afternoon guys!

Forgot to take photo's of her back/front today sadly but will get some tomorrow!! She was last wormed 6 weeks ago with a wormer safe for in foal mares (Completely forgot name) - I must admit, I did take a sneaky peek at her udder but there is still no development. Is this normal?

She won't let me touch her stomach and refused to leave the yard again today, put her in the mini paddock for an hour but she was not herself today!!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 26, 2014)

Mares often have off days especially during the last few weeks before foaling. A lot of them can go off their food or dont finish up their feeds, all this is quite normal as the baby is really taking up so much of the available space! Just make sure there is a constant supply of hay to nibble on and maybe reduce the size of feed offered at a time, giving a greater number of smaller feeds.

It would help to know what you last wormed her with, but no matter, she should still be wormed again now with that Ivermectin based wormer, they are all safe for pregnant and lactating mares as far as I know, but the label on the wormer will confirm this for you.


----------



##  (Feb 26, 2014)

Totally safe to worm her again, and be ready with Ivermectin on foaling day!

Such a pretty picture of her! Love those markings!


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you lovelies. I shall get her wormed again





She's due her second tetanus jab within the next 3 weeks so hopefully baby hangs on in there!

She also isn't hanging round - Like, you can see her belly when she walks from the front and back but when she stands it disappears! Hoping this is normal too?

Yet another 'off' day - refused to leave her stable. Eating well but still refusing to let me touch her belly.

Hope she picks up soon. That's day 3 of no walkies!





















Really doesn't look like there's any progress but she is round when she walks!!

She _should be _313 days today!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 27, 2014)

I just love her markings. She doesn't look pregnant from behind but wondering if it's because the baby has dropped? I can't wait to see what a pretty baby she's going to have.


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 27, 2014)

But weirdly, when she walks, she waddles and her belly swings!


























Starting to think either baby is small or she isn't actually pregnant!!


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 27, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> I just love her markings. She doesn't look pregnant from behind but wondering if it's because the baby has dropped? I can't wait to see what a pretty baby she's going to have.


I have no idea, I am certain of movement. Here's a video I took a few weeks ago and this is what I see daily so if it's not a baby then God knows!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1404735813115680&set=vb.100007378243421&type=3&theater


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 27, 2014)

It could be that the baby has dropped - so she would look less in foal in general, but would 'sway' when walking. By the way I think you should insist that she take her walkies as it is good for her.





Any sign of udder improvement?


----------



##  (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes, certainly INSIST she go on her walkies. She needs to develop the full strength she'll need to foal. And I'm with Anna, if baby dropped, her looking less pregnant from behind is what we'd expect. We call it "slab-sided" but then baby is low and getting ready -- baby's spine is lined up with momma's, so there is less baby sticking out the sides. Perfectly normal!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 28, 2014)

Just picking up on your comment about her tetanus jab - is this the second one that starts her programme or her second yearly booster? If it is her booster then it wont hurt to have it done a few weeks early as the norm is to do mares four weeks before the foaling date, so it would be better to get it done asap. If it is the second one at the start of her programme, then have a word with your vet as I'm not sure how safe it is to do it this close to foaling nor whether she will be covered. Perhaps someone else can tell us?


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello guys!!

This is her start of her tetanus so this is the second part of it - Shall have a word with the vet!!

Udders are starting, I am sure of it!











This is about 3 weeks ago:






They have definitely dropped and separated! Hoping that's normal too? Sorry about all the questions!!

(Not sure what i'm looking for, just noting the changes)

Haven't seen movement this morning but taking her for a walk this afternoon! Exciting stuff!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow, you can see the difference in those two pictures side by side. I love the photos of her walking too. What a beautiful area where you live.


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 28, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> Wow, you can see the difference in those two pictures side by side. I love the photos of her walking too. What a beautiful area where you live.


I'm very lucky!

So this is the start of her bagging up then?


----------



##  (Feb 28, 2014)

Changes are what we look for, and that's a change!


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 28, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Changes are what we look for, and that's a change!


Awesome!!!

I don't have a foaling kit yet, what do I need??


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 28, 2014)

There's a really good thread that is pinned at the top of this section called "What is in Your Foaling Kit." Lots of great info there.


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 28, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> There's a really good thread that is pinned at the top of this section called "What is in Your Foaling Kit." Lots of great info there.


She refused to leave her stable again today, tried everything I could and she wouldn't budge. Even threatened to rear when asked. Poor girl






Lots of kicking today though, got 2 minutes of manic kicking and movement on film and now waiting for it to upload! Missy kept kicking her belly and swishing her tail, think it's getting to her!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 28, 2014)

That is so exciting!! My in utero babies never bounce around and kick when I'm there. How awesome and can't wait to see the video.


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 28, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> That is so exciting!! My in utero babies never bounce around and kick when I'm there. How awesome and can't wait to see the video.


I can't stop watching it and grinning! No wonder Missy is getting frustrated, S/he is a feisty little so and so





Video!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1411932909062637&set=vb.100007378243421&type=2&theater


----------



##  (Mar 1, 2014)

Reminds me of when I carried my twins !!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 2, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Reminds me of when I carried my twins !!


Glad it's an active baby!! Actually managed to drag Missy out of her stable yesterday and walked for an hour. She really enjoyed herself!!

Yesterday's pic:


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 2, 2014)

That's a lovely baby tummy there - looking really good. So glad you managed to get her out walkies, I was getting a bit concerned about her not wanting to leave her stable.

They say that we should be seeing some better weather by the end of this week - about time, am keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you! She is in a better mood this weekend which is great. Lots of weeing over the past few days if that's anything to look out for? Teats haven't changed, still eating well too!





Getting paranoid now but if she foaled now (315 days) would the foal survive?


----------



##  (Mar 2, 2014)

I've had healthy foals born here ranging from 297 to 365 days, so she's within the range. Remember, most times we gauge by an "average" number of days, so 315 would be a bit before the "average" of 330, but just fine.


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 2, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I've had healthy foals born here ranging from 297 to 365 days, so she's within the range. Remember, most times we gauge by an "average" number of days, so 315 would be a bit before the "average" of 330, but just fine.


That's great, thank you.

Pictures:











And the kicking video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6q91IgB-ks&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 2, 2014)

I so loved the video!!!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 2, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> I so loved the video!!!


He's a feisty one! Basically if it turns out she isn't in foal, what the heck is that


----------



## JAX (Mar 2, 2014)

Lol I used to call them the alien videos on my girls... Oh I do miss having pregnant mares!! But then again I do not miss the constant worrying that I cannot help myself from doing. She sure is a pretty girl.


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 2, 2014)

Haha I'll go with that! Missy's alien !


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 2, 2014)

Like Diane, I have also had the odd foal born before the 300 day mark, one was fine (which made us query the due date) the other was rather small and a bit weak, but luckily her experienced Momma had her milk flooding in within hours so she was fine, just needed a stable with no draughts and loads of bedding to help keep her warm. I think that if a mare foals early but has carried to HER full term then there is no problem. With our second early foal, we had travelled the mare from here to Daughter's farm at what we thought was a safe time before her due date - 41/2 weeks away, short journey of only 6 miles, the mare travelled happily but for some reason the journey, or the change of circumstances, unsettled the mare and induced labour as she foaled 3 days later giving us in effect a 10 month baby.

Is there any chance you could get someone to hold Missy so you could get a picture of her udder for us, as it would be so helpful in assessing her progress?


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 2, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> Like Diane, I have also had the odd foal born before the 300 day mark, one was fine (which made us query the due date) the other was rather small and a bit weak, but luckily her experienced Momma had her milk flooding in within hours so she was fine, just needed a stable with no draughts and loads of bedding to help keep her warm. I think that if a mare foals early but has carried to HER full term then there is no problem. With our second early foal, we had travelled the mare from here to Daughter's farm at what we thought was a safe time before her due date - 41/2 weeks away, short journey of only 6 miles, the mare travelled happily but for some reason the journey, or the change of circumstances, unsettled the mare and induced labour as she foaled 3 days later giving us in effect a 10 month baby.
> 
> Is there any chance you could get someone to hold Missy so you could get a picture of her udder for us, as it would be so helpful in assessing her progress?


Todays:


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 3, 2014)

*BIG NEWS!!! We have started bagging up!!!*




She is now 317 days!!


----------



## Mousie96 (Mar 3, 2014)

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## JAX (Mar 3, 2014)

YAY for boobies!!





I think I've said it before but wow I love the paint job on this girl!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 4, 2014)

Brilliant news!! As you have not foaled her before I would keep a good eye on her from now on. If she follows a 'normal' (what's that??? LOL!!) time schedule she should foal in around 3-4 weeks time, but should she start to increase that udder fast then get prepared to start your all night watch/sitting with her, as she could be one of those that fills up fast and foals within a week! Also keep an eye on the colour inside her vulva as this will turn from a pale salmon like pink to a deep red not long before she foals - in some mares it is a day or so, in others it is the day/night they foal, but then in some it doesn't happen at all!! They love to keep us guessing!


----------



##  (Mar 4, 2014)

YEAH! So, everything is moving ahead right on schedule! Fantastic news!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 4, 2014)

Brilliant, Thank you all for your support!! She was much happier today and is outside munching a net at the moment. Belly seems to have shrunk? Better start building up my foaling kit!! Yard owner who is an ex-breeder reckons she could foal Late March/April time!! Would you like me to start taking Vulva picks as a guide? (Sorry for all the questions!! She's 318 days today!!





I have an udder picture from this morning for you - But will upload it later as rushing a little now! Thanks guys!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 4, 2014)

Very exciting!!! The countdown is on on several threads. Can't wait to see all the gorgeous little ones!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 4, 2014)

Best of luck MissysMum


----------



##  (Mar 4, 2014)

Vulva pictures are a good guide. As is a good shot from the back looking down her sides to see how baby is riding, and how that's changed!

Getting exciting for sure!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 5, 2014)

Looking forward to the new pictures!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 5, 2014)

Photo's:


























Baby was bouncing so much today. Missy kept biting her stomach and foal was dancing around with limps flailing everywhere. Got a good 10 minutes of kicking against my hand too!





3 Week difference:


----------



## JAX (Mar 5, 2014)

Looking good! LOVE to feel those little ones bounding around like that!!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 5, 2014)

JAX said:


> Looking good! LOVE to feel those little ones bounding around like that!!


He is a feisty one. I poked him gently and got a 'THUD THUD THUD THUD' back! Love him already! Missy is getting more irritable every day!! (319 days today)


----------



## blueberryburlap (Mar 5, 2014)

What a beautiful girl! Can't wait to see what color baby will be





Prayers for a safe, uneventful foaling when the time comes


----------



##  (Mar 6, 2014)

She is looking good, and I'm sure she's enjoying that "green" !!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 6, 2014)

Good evening ladies and gents. I have taken a special picture for you today, that's right, a Vulva!



(Please bare in mind, I don't actually know what i'm looking for)






And some teat pictures!











Caught her laying down this morning which was lovely too!


----------



##  (Mar 7, 2014)

Great beginnings shots! And how pretty she looks laying down. Such a pretty face!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you lovely! Are they all normal?


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 7, 2014)

She's gorgeous and I love her photo. Her markings are unique and can't wait to see the foal. I'm still a newbie but to me she looks normal but she has more time to go. You are looking for a more elongated and puffy hoo haw and if you check it's color it will go from pale to bright red prior to foaling and that's a great sign. I also think she'll get more of a bag. If you go look at LadyK miniatures thread and LaLa's pictures - she has some great photos of a mare about to foal although she's waiting as well.

Now I'll wait for Anna to chime in because she knows oh, so much and will be able to tell you so much more. And Diane too. So exciting watching all these mares.


----------



##  (Mar 8, 2014)

All looks perfectly normal, but she's got some time to go to elongate and hopefully work on shopping to fill that udder. But not to worry -- she's doing great!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 9, 2014)

I just wanted to say that I think Missy is going to foal this week!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm betting end of March but I hope it's this week for you.


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 9, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> I'm betting end of March but I hope it's this week for you.


I say this because today she was very slack in her rump, kept holding her tail up slightly (all day, it never went back down) lots of peeing but don't know if that's anything. Baby turned around, see video:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1415187808737147&set=vb.100007378243421&type=2&theater

Who knows, she's had two previously so this one may just appear!


----------



##  (Mar 9, 2014)

If you think baby has turned, please take 2 pictures -- one from the back looking down the sides, and a full on side view, so we can see where baby is laying. If you think things are progressing quickly, look for lots of cow patty manure, as she will clean out her system before she foals. If you can get a 'privates' shot, let's see how she's elongated.

Getting excited for you!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 10, 2014)

Lots of movement today and last night. Foal seems to kick when I talk which is pretty cool!

Teats have gone down?! Which is disappointing as started to think we were getting somewhere. She is carrying to the left so hasn't turned just wriggled about I think. Will get pictures later


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 11, 2014)

Haven't posted properly for a while. Missy's teats have gone down which is a shame as I really thought she was starting. Lots of movement though and a very Pee'ed off pony!

Here are some photo's taken from the other day and today (Blurry ones are the other day)


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 11, 2014)

So pretty and she's got a big belly for sure!!! If it makes you feel any better I was sure Madeline was about to foal and now I'm convinced she's a couple of weeks out. I'm always impatient to have them on the ground and it's hard waiting. I've fallen in love with Misty!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 11, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> So pretty and she's got a big belly for sure!!! If it makes you feel any better I was sure Madeline was about to foal and now I'm convinced she's a couple of weeks out. I'm always impatient to have them on the ground and it's hard waiting. I've fallen in love with Misty!


I think i'm just impatient too! Day 325 today, so i'm guessing it could be any day really?


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm still going to say end of March. I think that's when Madeline is going to foal too. I wouldn't think before 330 days and she didn't look ready to me but let the other more experienced Aunties give their opinions. They know so much more than I do.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 12, 2014)

It looks as though baby hasn't quite dropped/moved forwards into the foaling position, so I would think that you have a little while to go yet. It sounds as though her udder development is right on course for foaling in a week or so, but I would still be watching her very closely as things can change quickly plus you dont know her past foaling history - she maybe a 'quick mover' or a 'slow steady progress' type of pregnant mare and unfortunately they are all different!! LOL!!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 12, 2014)

Very docile and zoned out this morning, took her for a walk and she plodded like a zombie. Haven't seen movement today if none tomorrow will call vet!


----------



##  (Mar 12, 2014)

Don't worry about not seeing movement. As they near delivery, there is seldom any movement or very little at all, since baby really doesn't have much space for moving around. So, lack of foal movement is not alarming -- no worries!

Such a pretty little momma-to-be -- just a little more time!!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 14, 2014)

Day 3 of no movement, should I be worried?


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 14, 2014)

I wouldn't worry - as Diane says, any movement is a lot less or none at all the closer they get to delivery - I think of it as the baby being held 'still/stable' in the foaling position ready to go when labour starts. I certainly wouldn't want to see a foal zooming around and kicking out like mad at this stage, we dont want a loose cannon plunging around in there!!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 15, 2014)

Got a lovely big kick this morning!!


----------



##  (Mar 15, 2014)

You better give that baby LOTS of hugs upon delivery, just for letting you know that all was well! Now, not to worry again if you don't feel movement. Not much room left in there for any antics!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 15, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> You better give that baby LOTS of hugs upon delivery, just for letting you know that all was well! Now, not to worry again if you don't feel movement. Not much room left in there for any antics!


Baby will have unlimited cuddles don't you worry!





Dozy pony:






Belly pics!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 16, 2014)

Love the dozy pony pic - a happy contented girl! She's moving along in a nice steady way, just perfect! Hope you are enjoying the lovely sunshine we are having right now - boy we certainly deserve it dont we!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 16, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> Love the dozy pony pic - a happy contented girl! She's moving along in a nice steady way, just perfect! Hope you are enjoying the lovely sunshine we are having right now - boy we certainly deserve it dont we!


Certainly loving the sun!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 18, 2014)

Just checking in to see how you and Missy are doing.


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 18, 2014)

Day 332 days in foal today and still no signs of anything!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 18, 2014)

She's looking good! Madeline looks about to pop as well but it's the waiting that's so hard. Glad to see her lovely photo!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 18, 2014)

Is she moving in her udder, as that is what you need to be watching now? Also I re-read your first post where it said she was covered on 30th April - as she was running with the stallion she would have been covered many times while in season and the date of the 30th could have been the first time anyone saw a covering. If this was at the start of her season then she would probably have been covered continuously over the following week or so, and given the fact that mares are usually likely to 'take' at the end of their season, she may not yet be at your estimated 332 days.

Must admit that I never bother to follow the 'counting days' - never could remember numbers very well especially when there are several mares to count for. LOL!! Usually just go by the week the mare was covered, then say that she will foal sometime around the comparable week 11 months later and then look for udder development to give me her approx foaling time once her pregnancy nears it's end. Once the udder starts the first signs of movement, mares are stabled at nights and put under mare watch night and day. Alongside the udder development we look for the other changes that show that foaling is getting closer, including any changes in a mare's normal behavior. Watches then reduce to every 20 minutes, particularly during the day,and from a couple of weeks after the start of an udder one of us is in the barn all night.

Yes we get exhausted, but it is such a small price to pay for the sake of getting a baby safely on the ground, plus there is nothing more excitng, amazing and yes, humbling, to be right beside your mare helping her to bring this new little life into the world.


----------



##  (Mar 18, 2014)

She's got many signs.....she's just not quite ready yet. Don't worry -- some of these girls like to drag things out until we're all exhausted. But once that baby safely hits the ground, you're going to forget how long you waited and how tired you got!

We're here for you, and can't wait to see what's been cooking!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 20, 2014)

The weirdest thing happened today! Foal was moving and sitting so I could see the legs and face shape against Missy's flank. Lots of bouncing and kicking too. Bum is very slack she is 'due' next week but who knows!!!





















Also fell off a friend's horse today from a gallop which resulted in an air ambulance and a suspected broken hip!!











Thankfully no breaks just torn muscles in my leg and a badly bruised hip bone!!

I do think baby is on the way though!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh No I hope your ok and can make a quick recovery. Take care of yourself.

And as for Missy , my money is on her for next arrival





Best of luck for the perfect foaling


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 20, 2014)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Oh No I hope your ok and can make a quick recovery. Take care of yourself.
> 
> And as for Missy , my money is on her for next arrival
> 
> ...


I'm so excited but so nervous too!!


----------



##  (Mar 20, 2014)

This is definitely 'slab' sided, so it looks like baby is in position for birthing. Now, that CAN change if baby decides to do a little flipping around, but I'd be watching her like a hawk!

So sorry you fell, but so happy nothing was broken. You may have to recuperate by laying in the hay -- so make a soft bed for yourself! LOL


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 20, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> This is definitely 'slab' sided, so it looks like baby is in position for birthing. Now, that CAN change if baby decides to do a little flipping around, but I'd be watching her like a hawk!
> 
> So sorry you fell, but so happy nothing was broken. You may have to recuperate by laying in the hay -- so make a soft bed for yourself! LOL


I am panicking already not going to lie. Caught her lying down this morning which is totally unlike her and she refused to leave her stable again. Teats aren't doing anything though!

I'm okay don't worry, crutches for a while but thankfully no breaks


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 20, 2014)

OMG!! Thank God nothing was broken, but I suspect that you are going to feel extremely stiff for quite a while. No more risk taking from now on until this baby is safely on the ground - Missy is going to need you to be % very soon. As Diane says, make yourself a bed in her straw or hay to make sure you are right by her side and dont have to try to get up and rush when she needs you!!

Must say I'm most envious of the lovely stables at the yard where you keep Missy.


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 20, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> OMG!! Thank God nothing was broken, but I suspect that you are going to feel extremely stiff for quite a while. No more risk taking from now on until this baby is safely on the ground - Missy is going to need you to be % very soon. As Diane says, make yourself a bed in her straw or hay to make sure you are right by her side and dont have to try to get up and rush when she needs you!!
> 
> Must say I'm most envious of the lovely stables at the yard where you keep Missy.


Very sore and stiff at the moment and on crutches which will be fun..

Hoping baby comes sooner rather than later as far too excited waiting!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm so sorry you got hurt and injured. Missy is looking awesome!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 21, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> I'm so sorry you got hurt and injured. Missy is looking awesome!


Don't worry about it, i'm still alive and not too badly broken which is fantastic considering I came off at a canter!! Missy was very quiet today, bless her. And was scared of my crutches!

She has a new blog though, from her POV. I'd love it if you guys would have a read and follow?

http://missymoopointofview.blogspot.co.uk/

Anybody want daily Missy updates from Missy's POV? Feel free to bookmark or follow the new blog; Missy Moo - Point of View!!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 21, 2014)

I'll check out the blog.

You seem to be like me, forget the ooowww of the fall...let's grab piccies going up in the helicopter! 

Hopefully, Missy will accommodate your crutches with a mid-morning, sunny day foaling. Crossing fingers for you here!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 21, 2014)

Dragons Wish Farm said:


> I'll check out the blog.
> 
> You seem to be like me, forget the ooowww of the fall...let's grab piccies going up in the helicopter!
> 
> Hopefully, Missy will accommodate your crutches with a mid-morning, sunny day foaling. Crossing fingers for you here!


Thanks! Thinking it's soon!


----------



##  (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh, it's a wonderful story! Good job!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 21, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh, it's a wonderful story! Good job!


Thank you! She throws lovely foals too!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 22, 2014)

Congratulations on the blog - brilliant and so well written!!

Any signs that Missy's udder is filling properly? Hoping that it will fill a bit more before she foals, but she could be a gal who gets an udder as she actually foals. This is getting very exciting!!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 22, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> Congratulations on the blog - brilliant and so well written!!
> 
> Any signs that Missy's udder is filling properly? Hoping that it will fill a bit more before she foals, but she could be a gal who gets an udder as she actually foals. This is getting very exciting!!


Udders are not doing anything





However baby was so strong today, got a little video but he was kicking out and I kid you not, you could see the shape of his legs!!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello everyone, Missy is very restless just now. Lots of rubbing her bum against the wall, circling and flicking her tail. Have fun home for a quick bit of lunch as she started munching hay and being quiet again. Lots of kicking in top of bum near tail and in belly so who knows!!! Will keep you all updated!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 23, 2014)

Maybe the foal was turning as this could make her feel very uncomfortable for a while. As she reared her last foal so well, and obviously without much human help, I would expect her to have had a reasonable supply of milk, so am a little concerned that she is showing no signs yet of filling her udder?? Still she could be one who fills as she foals, although even they usually show some sign of udder development.

Guess you will just have to continue to do what you are doing and keep a good eye on her. Keep us posted!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 23, 2014)

She was fine when checked again tonight. Ate all her tea and then proceeded to eat her hay! Little madam had me worried!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Absolutely love Missys Blog. Now I wanna Take my lot out for Coffee how cool


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 24, 2014)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Absolutely love Missys Blog. Now I wanna Take my lot out for Coffee how cool


Glad you like it, it's updated daily!

No movement from baby today but here are some pictures:


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 25, 2014)

Look at that lovely baby belly!! She's looking great.


----------



##  (Mar 25, 2014)

She's looking very good. Some good rolls will get baby in position and lined up for delivery. Let's hope she uses that time to grow some udder! LOL


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 25, 2014)

She is peeing an awful lot and it is pretty cloudy - Is this normal or something I should be worried about?


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 26, 2014)

Turned Missy out today and she immediately started kicking her belly and flicking her tail. Lots of bum and neck scratching but think it's because she is malting. Little movement today but a very irritable pony!!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey guys, what size rug do you think we would need for Missy's baby? She stands at 11hh and we expect baby to be pretty small. I am clueless to sizes and such, so any suggestions are helpful! x


----------



## JAX (Mar 28, 2014)

I am sorry I don't have a clue what size to tell you but I'm sure someone will jump in and let you know. My guys are quite a bit smaller than your girl and I simply have 2 x-small, 2 small, 3 mediums and 3 large.... I know that is not any help to you, sorry. oh by the way it is difficult to figure out how big the foal will be by the size of the mare. Mare in my avatar is my largest at 33.5", and her foal also in avatar picture was the smallest I've ever seen personally, at 5 years old now he is just 26". Her next foal was not much bigger and she is now 27" at 3 years old. So if possible pick a blanket that will give you a bit of leeway...


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 28, 2014)

No worries, we have just bought two rugs. One at 3ft and on at 2ft something


----------



## chandab (Mar 28, 2014)

If you need something something smaller, dog blankets do in a pinch, as can a sweatshirt (easy to do, especially if you just want to cut it, but you can make them work with out cutting).


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 28, 2014)

Hopefully this little rug is small enough - It is dog size!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 28, 2014)

Now the weather seems to have become freezing again, I think you are very wise to have a rug/s at the ready. However someone has just told me that they heard that we are in for another mini 'heatwave' again any minute!! What is happening to this weather of ours????


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 28, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> Now the weather seems to have become freezing again, I think you are very wise to have a rug/s at the ready. However someone has just told me that they heard that we are in for another mini 'heatwave' again any minute!! What is happening to this weather of ours????


Have heard about this heatwave that is heading our way (I hope) - We have bedded Missy down well tonight so she should be snug. Have stopped rugging her though, just in case!!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey guys, thought i'd post an update for you.

_*Missy is 344 days in foal. *_

We still have no baby. We still have no teat development. However, we have a very active baby and a very agitated mare. Missy is getting nasty and fed up. She is now pulling faces, refusing again to be caught and leave her stable and is getting awkward when anybody enters her stable.

When baby kicks, Missy flicks her tail and kicks/bites her belly so starting to think it's getting too much for her. Lots of bum scratching too!

I am half expecting her to foal in the night without a bag and just drop baby. I have seen kicks in the top of her bum by her tail, and then back to underneath her belly and in her flank. Baby is very strong and if you place your hand on Missy's belly you will get a hefty kick! (Videos on facebook if anybody wishes to add me, please PM me and i'll show you the videos)

Also found a recent picture of dad. Going from the unruly 3 year old living with a herd of ponies behind a derelict mill to this flashy little show cob!






*Missy's pictures - Day 344:*
















I am getting seriously fed up of 'Foal watch'





But here's a video of all the kicking and bouncing from this week:



Also we have a blog update - Well more of a little letter to baby!

http://missymoopointofview.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 30, 2014)

I had an older mare foal last year and her bag never developed until after baby was born and then milk came right in.

You are lucky you have a kicking foal. Madeline is getting ready - I think within a week or two and no kicks from my baby so I enjoy hearing about Missy's bouncing babe.

The stud is gorgeous and that is going to be one beautiful baby. I expect to wake up one morning and see you've had your foal!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 30, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> I had an older mare foal last year and her bag never developed until after baby was born and then milk came right in.
> 
> You are lucky you have a kicking foal. Madeline is getting ready - I think within a week or two and no kicks from my baby so I enjoy hearing about Missy's bouncing babe.
> 
> The stud is gorgeous and that is going to be one beautiful baby. I expect to wake up one morning and see you've had your foal!


I'm hoping she doesn't keep us waiting much longer, I am already giddy with excitement!!

Good luck with Madeline's foal!


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2014)

Well the biting of her belly, bum scratching and bum pushing on walls and fence posts are all quite normal at this stage. I'm quite amazed that baby is still so active. Normally, I would expect that baby would be running out of room and acting more quiet. Must be a colt! LOL You know boys!

Keep us posted. We're all sharing your excitement.

And dad is stunning!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 30, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well the biting of her belly, bum scratching and bum pushing on walls and fence posts are all quite normal at this stage. I'm quite amazed that baby is still so active. Normally, I would expect that baby would be running out of room and acting more quiet. Must be a colt! LOL You know boys!
> 
> Keep us posted. We're all sharing your excitement.
> 
> And dad is stunning!


Maybe she is not as far along as we think but it is certainly a big baby - And yes, I have bets on a colt too!!


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2014)

How tall are dad and mom?


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 30, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> How tall are dad and mom?


Mum is 11hh, dad is 14hh.

*BREAKING NEWS!!*

*We have started bagging up properly!!*

*A little movement from baby but was not allowed to touch her belly - Thanks Missy!*


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh YES!!!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 30, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> Oh YES!!!


Finally! 344 days and she is finally bagging up. Now on desperate foalwatch!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 30, 2014)

You never know she could go quickly now she started - hope she does, for your sake!!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 30, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> You never know she could go quickly now she started - hope she does, for your sake!!


It's weird because yesterday there was literally nothing and now she looks massive. Hurry up baby!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 30, 2014)

OMG - Dad is stunning and I've always like Missy!!

Here's wishing you have a smooth and speedy delivery. I can't wait to see this baby!!


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2014)

Such good news! And as Anna said, she can fill that udder quite quickly, so pay close attention! Can't wait to hear! This is going to be a pretty baby!

Re-read the thread on foaling, so you have all the ammunition you might need, but we hope you never do! But, we're all wishing for a safe and uneventful foaling of that pretty little one!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 30, 2014)

Great Progress



she sure kept you wondering

safe foaling

I just looked back and saw the pics of the stallion she is bred to just gorgeous

now I'm really anxious to see this foal


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 31, 2014)

What exciting news!!!!!


----------



##  (Mar 31, 2014)

YEAH!!!!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 31, 2014)

Woohoo! YO reckons we'll have baby by the weekend!





Missy is very moody today, lots of pulling faces and kicking belly. Come on baby!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 31, 2014)

Be careful she doesn't fool you on April 1st by telling you that she doesn't have any intention of foaling until the 3rd!!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 31, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> Be careful she doesn't fool you on April 1st by telling you that she doesn't have any intention of foaling until the 3rd!!


I already placed bets that she will foal tomorrow before 12pm and nobody will believe me 

Could I please ask you facebookers to drop us a cheeky 'like'

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=670727969651642&set=a.663766420347797.1073741851.173828239341620&type=1&theater


----------



##  (Mar 31, 2014)

Can't wait to hear if she foals tomorrow!! Be ready with an 'appropriate' name for the April Fool's baby!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 31, 2014)

Good Luck I will be very excited to hear the announcement


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 1, 2014)

Still no baby





Hurry up Missy, you have until 12pm!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2014)

For goodness sake dont let her think that you are getting impatient or she will keep you waiting for ever - you know what they are like!! LOL!!


----------



##  (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 4, 2014)

Just dropping by to check on you and Missy. Hope you are both okay.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 5, 2014)

Hoping for Missy news






we're all anxious for an update

praying all is ok


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 5, 2014)

Hoping all is well with both of you - please give us an undate.


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello! No baby news to bring i'm afraid. Day 351 now. Still very active and she has been very restless over this past week. Lots of bum rubbing, rolling, kicking belly and peeing! Still round too!!

Day 351:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 6, 2014)

So glad to hear from you that all is ok


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 6, 2014)

eagles ring farm said:


> So glad to hear from you that all is ok


We're fine, thank you all for asking!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes, good to hear from you!!! She's looking like she'll foal soon.


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 6, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> Yes, good to hear from you!!! She's looking like she'll foal soon.


A little sweaty tonight and more movement by her tail and a couple of strong kicks, no normal bouncing though - Is that something to worry about? Baring in mind, baby is usually VERY active.

She is having another check at 7


----------



##  (Apr 6, 2014)

Perfectly normal, and I'm quite happy baby is settling down and getting ready for delivery. We don't really want baby moving all over the place and changing his birthing position, so this is good news!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 6, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Perfectly normal, and I'm quite happy baby is settling down and getting ready for delivery. We don't really want baby moving all over the place and changing his birthing position, so this is good news!


Sure hope so, wish he'd hurry up! She doesn't seem to have a very big bag at all and no wax.. few weeks yet would you say?


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 6, 2014)

I think it's good baby isn't bouncing as they get quiet before they are born. All I can say is my mare Wish didn't bag and didn't wax - just got a huge belly and had a healthy, beautiful foal. All my other mares have gotten giant bags and looked like they were ready to explode. Every mare is just a little different so I'd be watching closely as you have been doing.

We missed you!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 6, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> I think it's good baby isn't bouncing as they get quiet before they are born. All I can say is my mare Wish didn't bag and didn't wax - just got a huge belly and had a healthy, beautiful foal. All my other mares have gotten giant bags and looked like they were ready to explode. Every mare is just a little different so I'd be watching closely as you have been doing.
> 
> We missed you!


Missed you all too. I didn't feel like I had anything important to add so sat quiet for a few days. Hoping baby is here before the weekend!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 6, 2014)

Gladto hear all is well with you and Missy (she looks great by the way!), you will have to forgive us, but we all get worried when we dont hear regularly from one of our friends! You just need to post "All is well, nothing new to report" or somethng similar to keep us happy!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 7, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> Gladto hear all is well with you and Missy (she looks great by the way!), you will have to forgive us, but we all get worried when we dont hear regularly from one of our friends! You just need to post "All is well, nothing new to report" or somethng similar to keep us happy!


No worries! I shall update daily


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 8, 2014)

Missy is so close!!





















And also looks fab modelling her new rosettes!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh yes it wont be long before baby shows itself!! Will the lady (or someone) where you board be able to help you keep watch?

Beautiful rosettes, where did she win those? But she will win the biggest prize of all when she produces this little baby for us all to coo over!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 8, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> Oh yes it wont be long before baby shows itself!! Will the lady (or someone) where you board be able to help you keep watch?
> 
> Beautiful rosettes, where did she win those? But she will win the biggest prize of all when she produces this little baby for us all to coo over!


She won them via an online photo competition - Great fun!

She is being checked every 2-4 hours at the moment. Do you think we are talking days or weeks regarding baby?


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 8, 2014)

I wouldn't say weeks by any means, days yes, possibly a week, but then maybe not that long!! How's that for an answer LOL!! I think she will fill that udder some more, and baby could possibly drop a bit lower/more forward (not easy to tell without her two front feet being square), but once those teats fill - then watch out!!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 8, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> I wouldn't say weeks by any means, days yes, possibly a week, but then maybe not that long!! How's that for an answer LOL!! I think she will fill that udder some more, and baby could possibly drop a bit lower/more forward (not easy to tell without her two front feet being square), but once those teats fill - then watch out!!


Thank you!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 8, 2014)

Looks like days to me as well and definitely not weeks. I love the rosettes and congratulations on winning the contest!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 8, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> Looks like days to me as well and definitely not weeks. I love the rosettes and congratulations on winning the contest!


Shall I start staying out with her overnight, do you think?


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 8, 2014)

YES!! As she is so close things could change in a blink of an eye, and what are a few night's of lost sleep against the possible loss of a foal? Also it will get Missy used to having you around which will be good. Dont forget to get yourselt some drink and nibbles as you will get hungry and it will help keep you awake, plus something to read/watch/do to help pass the time. It is not easy but we have all been there and nothing is more rewarding than helping a new little life into the world. Good luck!!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 8, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> YES!! As she is so close things could change in a blink of an eye, and what are a few night's of lost sleep against the possible loss of a foal? Also it will get Missy used to having you around which will be good. Dont forget to get yourselt some drink and nibbles as you will get hungry and it will help keep you awake, plus something to read/watch/do to help pass the time. It is not easy but we have all been there and nothing is more rewarding than helping a new little life into the world. Good luck!!


Thank you!

I shall get all my stuff together ready for 'foalwatch' and start properly tomorrow!


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, I think you're only a few days away, too. Once those nipples fill and baby moves a bit, she'll be ready to go. So, make yourself a NICE soft bed! Remember, things can change is such a few minutes with some good rolls!

Can't wait for your announcement!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 8, 2014)

Good luck MissysMum, Very excited for you


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey Missysmum,

Just checking in , any news as yet ?


----------



##  (Apr 11, 2014)

Hoping all is well, and you're playing with a new little one, or getting REALLY close!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 12, 2014)

Sadly, Missy doesn't seem to be playing ball. She had a really bouncy bum and a lovely bag and this morning bag has gone and bum is firm again.

Day 354 and we're both hating it. The worst bit is that people are now saying she isn't in foal because she is a little overdue. Really getting on my nerves!!

Yesterday -


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 12, 2014)

When are you counting her dates from - sorry haven't the time to read back through all the posts!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 12, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> When are you counting her dates from - sorry haven't the time to read back through all the posts!


April 20th


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 12, 2014)

Just posted you a response but stupid laptop refused to print it!! Got to rush off to do minis now - will post a bit later!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 12, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> Just posted you a response but stupid laptop refused to print it!! Got to rush off to do minis now - will post a bit later!


No worries hehe


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 12, 2014)

OK I'm back and have just re-read your first post. Will make this quick as still have some outside work left to do, so may be a bit abrupt. Missy was pasture bred which means that she was covered many times (and they only saw the once?? Cant have been watching very closely!!). She continued running with the stallion for sometime so could easily have missed her first season and been caught at the next- which means that you can subtract AT LEAST 21 days from your present total of days.

What missy is doing is perfectly normal for a mare reaching the end of her pregnancy, so I would say forget that April date (or any date (!!)) and just watch Missy for all the signs she is giving you as she gets closer.

Just my opinion and I will be interested to see what others think. Good luck!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm with Anna about dates. If she was out running with the stallion, you just can't be sure.

Mini mares are unique each one to themselves and I sure wouldn't stop my foal watch. She's looked very pregnant in all the pictures you posted.


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 12, 2014)

So count back 21 days, leading Missy to now be 337 days in foal





I can work with that!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 12, 2014)

She's bagged up again


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 12, 2014)

Are you feeling happier now!! Excited too I bet - she's doing fine! She could foal at any time or she could still be a few days away, but judging on how fast that udder has come on, I dont think it will be too long. Keep watching that udder, it might help - udders often go down after 'exercise'/time outside roaming about and then fill up again when stabled overnight. When they stay filled during the daytime exercise, you are getting very close (of course not all mares do this but it is worth keeping in mind and watching for in case she follows the 'norm').

Keep a check on the colour inside her vulva too. And how about some new pics? Please.


----------



##  (Apr 12, 2014)

She's moving ahead just fine! We're all sharing your excitement, so keep a close eye and keep us posted!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 14, 2014)

Day 338 - MASSIVE kicks from baby but no sign of anything else. Ordered a milk testing kit for when she starts lactating. Still think we're a few weeks off yet!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 14, 2014)

I wouldn't say you were weeks away - a week maybe, but that could change at any minute judging from your pictures. An Easter baby maybe??? Keep watching!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 14, 2014)

I agree with Anna, looks like the Easter Bunny might be dropping off more than Easter Eggs this Year


----------



##  (Apr 14, 2014)

I also certainly don't think you have "weeks" -- and I'd be watching her very closely, as she's elongating nicely, and that udder could change in minutes, if she feels like it.

I'm voting on an Easter baby, too (or even a few days before).

I'd be watching her like a hawk, and giving her some room to roll. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised very soon.


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 15, 2014)

She rolls daily as she goes out in the paddock or sand school. She is also scratching her bum a lot too. No major grumps, eating like normal and is fine in herself, Trying not to get too excited as I think she'll hold on as long as she can.


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 15, 2014)

Day 339 - Missy has ballooned once again. No movement at all from baby. Found a tiny white thing on one of her teats but it brushed away easily - Possibly dried milk? Including some photos for you to look at and make judgement


----------



## JAX (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow she's looking so close!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 15, 2014)

Could be the wax some mares get on their nipples about 24 hours before foaling. She's looking close to me.


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 15, 2014)

Udder has gone down again


----------



## JAX (Apr 15, 2014)

Why are so many of these girls making us wait sooooo long????


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 15, 2014)

Dont worry too much about her udder - she may be one that fills completely as she foals, at least she is showing us that she has a good udder there! She really is looking great and so very close. I expect that what you found on her teat was just a small bit of secretion, quite normal. She may not wax at all if she doesn't fill those teats completely or if her udder suddenly fills as she goes into labour you may see wax at the last possible moment. Just keep an eye on the colour inside her vulva as any changes there may be your only final sign.

Good luck - she's progressing perfectly!


----------



##  (Apr 15, 2014)

And baby has moved forward nicely. It won't be long now! She's doing great.....and so are you!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you everyone, shall update with pics later on xx


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 16, 2014)

Quick update -

Missy is very restless. Has barely touched her hay. Bum scratching, flicking her tail and kicking her belly at the same time. Is also doing a lot of yawning and licking/chewing. She's 340 days now. Keeping a close eye!!#

30 mins ago:






Yesterday -


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 16, 2014)

I'd say very, very soon.


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 16, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> I'd say very, very soon.


I am so bloody nervous already. Really think it could be tonight!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 16, 2014)

I hope it is. It's really hard knowing it's about to happen but waiting and waiting and waiting.


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 16, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> I hope it is. It's really hard knowing it's about to happen but waiting and waiting and waiting.


Hope tonight's the night!


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2014)

Baby is nicely forward, and she looks good to go. Re-read the posted threads for any information that might help if there is a problem (just in case), but she looks like today could be it -- especially if you're seeing changes in her 'normal' behavior.

Safe and happy foaling!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 16, 2014)

Dont be nervous, Missy needs you to be calm and ready to assist - after all you have waited so long for this moment.





Just had a notification that Diane beat me to posting, so I will just repeat - make sure you are right there with her as she goes into labour and as soon as she starts pushing and that little white 'bubble' appears, check that you have two feet and, slightly further back, the knob of a nose so you are good to go. Then after a couple more pushes gently grasp those legs (not the feet) and help ease baby out with Missy's contractions.

Missy has had foals before so things will probably happen very quickly, which is why you need to do that early check on the coming baby. This is all sooooooooooo exciting, I cant wait to see what she's been hiding.

Good luck, and dont worry - you will be fine!!


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2014)

Got 'ya this time, Anna! So often you beat me to it all!

This should be an exciting night!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 16, 2014)

Munching at her hay content.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks like an exciting night for you..as long as Missy agrees..lol

just stay calm you will do fine..be sure when baby is out to rip open the bag if it didn't tear

towels washed in just water to dry baby if its cold out do not use detergent as mom may not like foreign smells on her foal

prayers all goes well and a safe and happy foaling for you all


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 16, 2014)

Very warm here tonight, had a hot few days too.

Baby was active earlier by her udders and by her tail so who knows!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 16, 2014)

Good Luck MissysMum wil be waiting for the news


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 16, 2014)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Good Luck MissysMum wil be waiting for the news


Hope I have some news to share hehe


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 17, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8VkBLEiJeU

''I'm still here, Honest!''


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2014)

How cute is that! Thank you for sharing. I love seeing the little ones waving at us!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 17, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> How cute is that! Thank you for sharing. I love seeing the little ones waving at us!


You're welcome, got more videos today!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 17, 2014)

She's looking ready. Hope all goes well. When it starts, it goes so fast!!!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 17, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> She's looking ready. Hope all goes well. When it starts, it goes so fast!!!


Kind of hoping she doesn't foal tonight as I am utterly shattered and want an early night's sleep. But, because i've said that, she probably will foal tonight.

-Sigh- Mares! Who'd 'av 'em?!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 17, 2014)

yep gotta love em...they have away of foaling just when your finally on empty from late nights


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes, if you're particularly exhausted that's when the baby arrives. Happened to me with my human baby too. Best wishes for a happy foaling.


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2014)

I remember when......


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 18, 2014)

So we are all sitting here wondering if last night was the night and if you and Missy are okay.


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 18, 2014)

Sorry, No baby today either. Shall I just tell her I don't believe her anymore and see if she foals?





Another check @ 930!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 18, 2014)

We don't believe her either .......











waiting to see what she has to say to that ...lol


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## jstarr78 (Apr 18, 2014)

I am with you missy's mom. I am ready for a good nights sleep and not getting up at all hours to go check for a baby. Plus I am ready to hug and cuddle the little thing.


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 19, 2014)

Well, still no baby.

I think it'll be next weekend tbh!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm afraid that there is no answer to your 'problem' LOL!! Baby will arrive when Missy says so, but rest assured it WILL arrive! It is not always easy for us to see via pictures exactly how near a mare actually looks - if we were there with you looking at her in the 'flesh' so to speak, then we might be able to give you a much better idea of how close she was. This is why, when mares are looking 'close', that we tell people to stay right beside them ALL the time just in case. If we told you that it could be several days yet and for you to safely get some sleep, how would we feel if the mare then had her baby that night and something went wrong?

It's just not worth the risk so hang in there, Missy WILL be producing that baby for you before very long - I promise!!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 19, 2014)

She has ballooned again today, udder is massive. She wouldn't let me touch her teats and was very moody!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 19, 2014)

Easter baby!!!!!! I keep checking here every hour as I keep thinking there will be an announcement. Now as soon as you have the foal safely on the ground, you know you must run to the computer and update us!!!! So excited for both of you.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 19, 2014)

sounds like she has finally got you good and tired and has some plans awful soon


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 19, 2014)

Maybe we will see an Easter bubby after all?? Will she let you check her vulva colour - IF she is one of those mares who changes to a deep red there, it could be the final sign that baby will soon be arriving.





But even if there is no colour change, I'm afraid that doesn't mean that you can give up your sitting beside her all night - but I'm sincerely hoping that this might be your last night!! Good luck!!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 19, 2014)

Day 343 -


























Really want an Easter baby!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 19, 2014)

If she fills those teats you'll have one!!


----------



## Brooke S. (Apr 19, 2014)

Just saw this thread...I just love Missy's spots! And a beautiful stallion too, can't wait to see what the baby turns out to be! She looks close, I'll be following along to see what happens!


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2014)

I wouldn't leave her for a minute tonight. She could fill those teats in minutes, and everything else looks like a go!

Can't wait for the Easter baby to arrive!!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm just getting ready for work and a friend is sorting her out. Just waiting for a text to say if she has/hadn't had bub!

Thankfully I finish work @ 3 so will stay out with her





Update - No baby yet!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 21, 2014)

any news?


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2014)

Would love an update please.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 22, 2014)

Anna, I was thinking the same thing too


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 22, 2014)

No baby!

Started doing foalwatch vlogs if anybody is interested?

They will get longer/more detailed as of tomorrow:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzBA9hJzENk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh yes we are interested!



She looks even more attractive in 'real life' than in her pictures! Her stable looks perfect - nice and safe for the new baby - just two minor things. Be sure to move her water bin before she foals - foals can drown in a water bin/bucket on the floor plus should baby manage to tip it over/play with it later on, a small hoof/leg could slip through the handles. There are buckets for sale with one flat side specially designed to go flat to a wall, and if you could find one then you could tie it up to the stable rails and hang it at a suitable height for Missy but out of the foal's way. The other thing is to make sure that you have plenty of bedding right up to the door - a new baby trying to get to its feet or later having a scamper around when older if kept in at all due to bad weather, can slip badly on concrete areas and injure theselves. (you may have already thought of this!)

Really looking forward to tomorrows vlog!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 22, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> Oh yes we are interested!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for replying, I will sort out the water and the bedding





Day 2(today) is uploading but will be a few hours, shall post link when I return home from work this evening x


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2014)

Brilliant!! If I dont catch it later this evening, I'll look for it tomorrow morning - mind you we might have a baby announcement by then, you never know!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you for updating on your pretty girl

we are all anxious about her


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes, all of us are on pins and needles waiting for the big event!!!

Other thing I would add is to take off her halter in the stall. It's really a potential hazard especially when you have a baby bouncing around. I loved the video.


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2014)

FABULOUS! Such a pretty girl -- this is going to be one sweet baby!! Can't wait for the next video!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 22, 2014)

Excellent Video





Cant wait for the Big announcement


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 22, 2014)

Part 2 - She only has her headcollar on when i'm there and has it removed on a night. She doesn't have it on now and sadly still no baby!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er4K_1XJXiw


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 22, 2014)

Unreal MissysMum !!!!!!

Its so obvious how much love you both have for each other. If it was like a human pregnancy and Missy wanted someone in the delivery room I guarantee she would pick you


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 22, 2014)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Unreal MissysMum !!!!!!
> 
> Its so obvious how much love you both have for each other. If it was like a human pregnancy and Missy wanted someone in the delivery room I guarantee she would pick you


What a lovely thing to say Ryan, thank you!





Just for that, have a new video I just edited and uploaded after work!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJPeLOgV9Fc&feature=youtu.be


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2014)

She's looking really good! Baby is forward of center, and that udder could fill quickly! She certainly loves you, and it's obvious she's very comfortable with everything you do. How delightful!!!! And I love these videos!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 23, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> She's looking really good! Baby is forward of center, and that udder could fill quickly! She certainly loves you, and it's obvious she's very comfortable with everything you do. How delightful!!!! And I love these videos!


Ace!

Thank you CRM, more filming today


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 23, 2014)

The videos are brilliant - thank you so much for allowing us to share in Missy's daily life.





She is looking great and obviously feels good too. Give her as much exercise as you can at this stage - I dont mean long marathons! - and also any grass you can get her too. Grass is so good for milk production and together with plenty of mushy food, will help to stop her getting impacted colic after she foals.

Who is taking the videos for you - they really are doing a very professional job! Thank them for us please.


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 23, 2014)

A friend is helping to film, when i'm not in them it's me filming 

Thank you for the advice


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 23, 2014)

I love Missy. Will never get tired of seeing photos and videos of her and can't wait to meet her baby.


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you, just putting together part of day 3


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 23, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmfTxxsQ0yE&feature=youtu.be

&

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWOMoQrO5zs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 23, 2014)

That last video is just something else! She is such a lucky girl to have found you and she knows it too. You make a great pair, it's so heartwarming to see you both so happy in each others company. A huge WELL DONE to you.


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 23, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> That last video is just something else! She is such a lucky girl to have found you and she knows it too. You make a great pair, it's so heartwarming to see you both so happy in each others company. A huge WELL DONE to you.


Ah thank you so much! I absolutely love her


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 23, 2014)

Wonderful!! Can't wait to meet baby. I think she is luck to have you, but you (as you know) are lucky to have her. What a sweet little mare!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 23, 2014)

poniesrule said:


> Wonderful!! Can't wait to meet baby. I think she is luck to have you, but you (as you know) are lucky to have her. What a sweet little mare!


Thank you!





Can't wait to meet baby either!!


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2014)

What remarkable footage, and so well done. And BOY, are you both lucky to have each other. The transformation from last year to now is just wonderful to see. Well done!! And she sure loves you and is just so relaxed with you. It's grand to see!!

Can't wait for baby to arrive, and from her looks in the first video, she isn't going to hold out much longer! I keep coming to see the next video, and one day VERY soon, I'm sure I'll see her with her little bundle of joy standing with her!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc-YRs0XNMQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 24, 2014)

She really looks so happy and contented - thank you so much for these daily videos, they are so wonderful to watch.





Maybe tonight will be the night?? Here's hoping!!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 24, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> She really looks so happy and contented - thank you so much for these daily videos, they are so wonderful to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, i'm so glad you enjoy them!

Hopefully tonight, how do you think she looks?


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2014)

She is looking really close. Look for loose "cow patties" and lots of them as she cleans out her system. Baby is nicely front, her udder looks good, and she looks like she could go when she chooses. Very excited!

I SO enjoy these videos!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you CRM!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2014)

Any news this morning??


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 25, 2014)

None. I've done some filming but had to come home as i'm ill (possible kidney infection)

her behind has just dropped she looks awful and it shows on the film! Shall try and get more later


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 25, 2014)

Day 5 -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A9s15rl1hQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Bailey (Apr 25, 2014)

I love watching your videos and I hope you feel better soon. She is beautiful and can't wait to see the baby.


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 25, 2014)

Hopefully soon!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2014)

So sorry to hear that you are not well - now is not the time to be ill, but I'm sure you didn't choose to be! Hope you will feel better very soon.

Missy has certainly 'changed' - she looks ready to go any time now in my opinion.



Good luck and safe foaling if it is tonight!


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2014)

That "semi-rolling" and butt pushing is just what we hope to see, as it is all getting baby into position for the "GO". Don't just let your friends "bed her down" -- make sure they stay IN ATTENDANCE as I'll not be surprised if she goes tonight and we see your announcement!

Hope you feel better quickly, as you'll have a new little friend VERY soon to be playing with, and I'm sure Missy will feel most comfortable with YOU with her during her main event.

Keep us posted, and praying for a safe and uneventful foaling of a healthy little one!


----------



## JAX (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh so very very exciting!!!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 26, 2014)

No baby this morning.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 26, 2014)

Are you feeling any better?


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 26, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> Are you feeling any better?


A little, thank you.


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2014)

Tonight??


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 26, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> Tonight??


Sure hope so. Rubbed that off this morning and by 3pm it had returned. She rolled in the stable and rubbed her tail against the wall. Fingers Crossed!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2014)

Good luck!!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 26, 2014)

Cheers Anna!


----------



##  (Apr 26, 2014)

Praying for a safe and uneventful delivery, and hoping you're feeling much better, as I know she wants you there with her!

Keep us posted, we're VERY excited to see this little one!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 26, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfHdZGx36Qc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 26, 2014)

Great videos

can't wait to see what Missy has. Safe foaling!


----------



##  (Apr 26, 2014)

I just saw the final message that you were staying with her tonight, and I think that's the right thing to do. She looks like she's doing her final rolling to get the little bub into full position, and she'll need you there to keep her stress level down.

Praying for a safe and uneventful foaling, and I expect your message by morning, I believe. She's sooooooo very close!

LOVE that new head collar!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 26, 2014)

HE'S HERE, INTRODUCING RORY!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 26, 2014)

congrats so glad all is well and congrats on that handsome little guy

plenty of color for sure

I'll bet your thrilled


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 26, 2014)

eagles ring farm said:


> congrats so glad all is well and congrats on that handsome little guy
> 
> plenty of color for sure
> 
> I'll bet your thrilled


He waited long enough!





But now he's here, i'm smitten!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 26, 2014)

now you'll lose sleep from being excited

at least that's what I always do


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 26, 2014)

eagles ring farm said:


> now you'll lose sleep from being excited
> 
> at least that's what I always do


3:59am here, she foaled around 1am but I missed it.





But got a shock when I went to check her and he was running around!


----------



## chandab (Apr 26, 2014)

Congrats! Can't wait to see daylight pictures of him.

He took so long cause it takes awhile to perfect those lovely spots. [it would have taken even longer if they were gonna be appy spots, those little spots take even longer to paint just right.]


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 26, 2014)

chandab said:


> Congrats! Can't wait to see daylight pictures of him.
> 
> He took so long cause it takes awhile to perfect those lovely spots. [it would have taken even longer if they were gonna be appy spots, those little spots take even longer to paint just right.]


Think he's just a plain old Skewbald.. However he is perfect and a lot bigger than he looks in pictures. A very hefty little thing too!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 26, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPnhoWWwv1w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 27, 2014)

Many many congratulations!! What a super - not so little - boy, well done Missy!!











Dont forget Missy's Ivermectin wormer and plenty of SMALL mushy feeds to help get her tired empty digestion working smoothly again, plus an hour or so out on some grass - weather permitting (take it slowly as you lead her out and Rory will soon catch on and follow her closely, be prepared for her to twist and turn to return to him if he doesn't follow at first - dont forget that he cant see well and needs her close to be able to follow her scent - much better to let her encourage him to follow her than to have other human help 'shoving' him along as this can confuse him)

Again many congratulations - keep those pictures coming!! Big hug for Missy!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 27, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> Many many congratulations!! What a super - not so little - boy, well done Missy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petrified isn't the word.

Scared of doing something wrong already. Argh.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 27, 2014)

Just use common sense - Missy will control her baby for you, she has the experience! Just concentrate on her health and happiness and she will care for her boy. You will be fine!

Bet she's the star of the stables now, but remember visitors can look but not 'touch' - Rory belongs to Missy not to them.


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 27, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> Just use common sense - Missy will control her baby for you, she has the experience! Just concentrate on her health and happiness and she will care for her boy. You will be fine!
> 
> Bet she's the star of the stables now, but remember visitors can look but not 'touch' - Rory belongs to Missy not to them.


Don't worry, nobody is allowed in the stable with them


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 27, 2014)

Well done you! As long as baby is strong and healthy there is no need for 'outside' interference plus Missy will be naturally protective for the first week or so and other humans getting near her baby (apart from yourself) will stress her.

Hope you are feeling better yourself now?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 27, 2014)

Congratulations he is amazing !! Look at all that colour ... Just gorgeous


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 27, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> Well done you! As long as baby is strong and healthy there is no need for 'outside' interference plus Missy will be naturally protective for the first week or so and other humans getting near her baby (apart from yourself) will stress her.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better yourself now?


She's fine with me in her stable and Rory is very confident..







Ryan Johnson said:


> Congratulations he is amazing !! Look at all that colour ... Just gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## Chilam (Apr 27, 2014)

Cute little foal. Congrats for that.

We are still waitind, 332 days now, 16 days longer than ever before with this mare. Maybe I´ll get my little foal soon too, but it´s nice too see someone elses baby horses too while waiting.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh, so thrilled to wake up and see the news and what a GORGEOUS colt!!! Missy and you have outdone yourself. Just love him!!!!


----------



## atotton (Apr 27, 2014)

Congrats. He's a flashy little guy.


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you everyone, I am thrilled with him!!


----------



## Brody (Apr 27, 2014)

Congrats, he is a big little guy. In the daylight pics he looks more than a few hours old. Glad you got a nice, healthy little guy!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 27, 2014)

Brody said:


> Congrats, he is a big little guy. In the daylight pics he looks more than a few hours old. Glad you got a nice, healthy little guy!


He's filled out a lot.. literally suckling every 5 - 10 minutes or so!


----------



## little lady (Apr 27, 2014)

Congrats! Love his wide blaze. Enjoy!


----------



## JAX (Apr 27, 2014)

Now there is a handsome bundle of joy!!


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! So glad mom was experienced and everything went fine for her. That is one HANDSOME colt, love the markings!

Well done Missy!!!!! Now keep those videos coming -- we so enjoy them!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 27, 2014)

SO TIRED


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 27, 2014)

MissysMum said:


> SO TIRED


I'll bet you are....you can rest now with that handsome dude safely on the ground


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 27, 2014)

eagles ring farm said:


> I'll bet you are....you can rest now with that handsome dude safely on the ground


Had a couple of hours kip but too excited.

To top it off i'm still ill lol


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 27, 2014)

That is one absolutely gorgeous colt and I think Missy was just cooking him a long time to make him so handsome. I do hope you get to feeling better soon. I just love him!!!!!


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2014)

He is VERY STRIKING with a beautiful patterning with all that white! I'll bet it too hard to sleep, although if you're still not feeling well, sleep is probably what you need. No worries. He's just perfect, and he'll be fine with that good momma!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 27, 2014)

MountainWoman said:


> That is one absolutely gorgeous colt and I think Missy was just cooking him a long time to make him so handsome. I do hope you get to feeling better soon. I just love him!!!!!


Uploading another video for you guys.

Thanks chuck, me too! 



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> He is VERY STRIKING with a beautiful patterning with all that white! I'll bet it too hard to sleep, although if you're still not feeling well, sleep is probably what you need. No worries. He's just perfect, and he'll be fine with that good momma!


Just hope he's healthy! Got so paranoid about losing him!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi guys, Rory is sucking every 5 minutes or so but we can't see nor get any milk from Missy's udder. She definitely had wax yesterday so guessing she was lactating? Rory is very active but unsure if he is getting any milk or not. Is is normal not to see or be able to milk mares?


----------



## chandab (Apr 27, 2014)

Is Rory lively and spunky? If so, he is likely getting enough. Most mares aren't easy to milk, but there are instructions on the info pages for making a little milker to help express milk from a mare; here a link: http://www.lilbeginnings.com/info/breeding2/ Directions are top of page, all you need is a 60cc syringe and a little time. You don't want to use it much if she has milk and foal is nursing her, but it might ease your mind that she has milk there and available for Rory, if you can express a little bit. I was worried with my first maiden mare here a couple years ago, the filly was constantly nursing and I couldn't seem to express anything; but filly was spunky and full of herself, so she was obviously getting enough.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 27, 2014)

Foals need little and often to begin with so, as long as he is spunky and full of himself, I expect that he's getting enough. If you can stand alongside him when he's drinking you should be able to see him swallow (and hear him!). If by any chance Missy has plenty of milk, then 6 or 8 hefty sucks from a big strong day old foal will probably be enough for him for a while. Some foals seem to have a good drink every now and again and others like to dip in and out of the milk bar on a more regular basis!

What are you feeding Missy at the moment for her mushy feeds?


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 28, 2014)

He's very active, constantly bucking and cantering around. He's a loud drinker too so he must be getting enough.Missy is on chaff which is soaked plus the mare/youngstock feed and unlimited hay + grass xx


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 28, 2014)

Somehow I missed Rory's birth over the weekend, but wow is he GORGEOUS! Can't wait to hear about his happy young life! Congratulations!!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 28, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idpmLQof_ng


----------



## little lady (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you for the up close and personal foal fix!! Loving his tail.


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2014)

He is SOOOOO BOY!!!! Love the video -- and look at all those whiskers! How cute is that!


----------



## Bailey (Apr 29, 2014)

Handsome little guy! Congratulations!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 29, 2014)

He's out in the field, coming in shortly. HE LOVES IT.

And yes, there will be a video


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 29, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wj4pku66yK0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 29, 2014)

We have had a couple of lovely warm sunny days down here and I was so hoping that if the weather was doing the same for you, you would be able to get Missy and Rory outside for some fun and games. Love the video - he really is a stunning boy - room to run and play will do him nothing but good and that wonderful green grass is just the best thing for Missy and her milk supply.





He'll sleep well tonight!! LOL!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 29, 2014)

Look at those long legs, He is a lovely boy


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 29, 2014)

OMG what a good looking little boy!!!! Those long legs are something else, he will be one awesome stallion!! Love the way he moved around his Momma!!!!!!!!!


----------



##  (Apr 29, 2014)

He is so handsome! And Missy is such a good, attentive momma....who probably was VERY happy when he finally went to sleep so she could graze!

Just adore these videos! He is simply stunning!


----------



## MissysMum (Apr 30, 2014)

Out again today, he seems to be springing up. HUGE BUBBA!


----------



## Brooke S. (Apr 30, 2014)

What a cutie! Congratulations on your new colt! I just love his spots.


----------



## AnnaC (May 1, 2014)

He certainly is a BIG boy!! But he's growing so well and looking so healthy simply because you have taken such good care of Missy - her condition is just superb, especially when you think what she was like when you got her, so well done you!!


----------



## MissysMum (May 1, 2014)

Thank you! He is a s*it. Lots of broncing and rearing!


----------



## AnnaC (May 1, 2014)

He's ALL BOY - you cant expect anything else!! LOL!!


----------



##  (May 1, 2014)

I second that!!


----------



## MissysMum (May 2, 2014)

He's grown since Sunday:


----------



## AnnaC (May 2, 2014)

He certainly has grown!! And look at that huge jump in that gateway!! Just brilliant.





Is there a reason why you still have Missy's tail plaited - just interested.


----------



## MissysMum (May 2, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> He certainly has grown!! And look at that huge jump in that gateway!! Just brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not plaited anymore. I didn't have chance to take it out as she's been very protective and hyped up over the first few days but managed to quickly do it tonight. Sunday is teaching baby to lead day


----------



## MissysMum (May 10, 2014)

Can't believe my not so little dude is 2 weeks old tomorrow!


----------



##  (May 10, 2014)

So WHERE are the pictures of this handsome little one?

Time goes so fast when you're enjoying a new baby, doesn't it?


----------



## AnnaC (May 10, 2014)

Yes some updated pictures would be great - although maybe you will need to wait until this awful weather has passed!

Hope all is well with Missy and Rory - and you of course.


----------



## MissysMum (May 12, 2014)

Rory has had an upset tummy for 4 days now, still active and feeding. Is this normal in foals?


----------



## MissysMum (May 12, 2014)




----------



##  (May 12, 2014)

Why do you say an upset tummy?


----------



## MissysMum (May 12, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Why do you say an upset tummy?


He's had diarrhoea for 4 days now!


----------



## chandab (May 12, 2014)

How old is he again? Could it be foal heat scours?


----------



## MissysMum (May 12, 2014)

chandab said:


> How old is he again? Could it be foal heat scours?


2 weeks


----------



## AnnaC (May 12, 2014)

This often happens when a mare has her first heat after foaling. It is perfectly normal and he should get over it in a couple more days. As long as he is drinking well and seems full of life then I wouldn't worry too much, but if it continues more than another couple of days, I would give your vet a ring for some advice. A lot of folks gently clean up the foal's backside and upper legs and then smear a little sudo cream/zinc and caster or something similar over the area to help prevent it getting 'scalded'.


----------



## chandab (May 12, 2014)

Sounds about right timing for foal heat scours. Anna already gave good advice on that.


----------



## MissysMum (May 12, 2014)

She is having her foal heat now, so this is completely normal?

Vet's out on Wednesday anyway for Missy so will get him to check!


----------



## AnnaC (May 12, 2014)

One of the reasons why a lot of us give that Ivermectin wormer within 12 hours of foaling is that it can/may prevent the foal scours when the mare has her foaling heat. Doesn't always work of course so it looks as though young Rory is one of the unlucky ones. Dont worry, it will pass and he will be fine.


----------



## MissysMum (May 13, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> One of the reasons why a lot of us give that Ivermectin wormer within 12 hours of foaling is that it can/may prevent the foal scours when the mare has her foaling heat. Doesn't always work of course so it looks as though young Rory is one of the unlucky ones. Dont worry, it will pass and he will be fine.


How long roughly will it take and do I need a vet?


----------



## AnnaC (May 13, 2014)

As long as he is drinking plenty of milk (or dipping into a water bucket occasionally) and is his normal lively self he should be fine. If he suddenly appears to be quiet or shows signs of being uninterested in drinking/playing then an immediate vet call is needed - pronto!

Foal scours can last from three or four days to, maybe, a week - any longer and I would give the vet a call. Rory is not likely to get the scours again when Missy has her heats from now on - it just seems to be a change in the milk during that first heat that causes the scours to the foal's very delicate (early) digestive system.

As long as Rory is ok in himself as I said above, then your vet's visit on Wednesday will be a good time to give him a check over.


----------



## MissysMum (May 13, 2014)

AnnaC said:


> As long as he is drinking plenty of milk (or dipping into a water bucket occasionally) and is his normal lively self he should be fine. If he suddenly appears to be quiet or shows signs of being uninterested in drinking/playing then an immediate vet call is needed - pronto!
> 
> Foal scours can last from three or four days to, maybe, a week - any longer and I would give the vet a call. Rory is not likely to get the scours again when Missy has her heats from now on - it just seems to be a change in the milk during that first heat that causes the scours to the foal's very delicate (early) digestive system.
> 
> As long as Rory is ok in himself as I said above, then your vet's visit on Wednesday will be a good time to give him a check over.


Vet just called and arranged to come out this afternoon, even better


----------



##  (May 13, 2014)

Sorry, I was gone, but so glad you got the right answer. I was guessing you were going to say diarrhea, and I was going to say momma must be going through her foal heat. Perfectly normal, and not to worry.


----------



## AnnaC (May 17, 2014)

Just wondering how Rory is doing and how the vet visit went?


----------



## MissysMum (May 18, 2014)

Hi Anna - Just starting a Rory thread now.

Vet came and gave Rory an anti-toxin jab and Missy a tetanus. Turns out he did have foal scours and it has now passed. He is doing very well and is 3 weeks old today! (Where the heck did the time go!?) He also went on his first walk off the farm today too. Good foal indeed, Oh and the rearing at people has stopped!


----------



##  (May 18, 2014)

Good job Rory!


----------

